# Do you have an onion preference?



## LadyCook61 (Feb 15, 2008)

I like the Vidalia sweet onion the most, followed by the red onion, tho I do use other onions too.


----------



## Andy M. (Feb 15, 2008)

I use mostly yellow onions.  Also a lot of scallions and shallots.  Occasionally some leeks and chives. I use red onions in salads - green and potato.  In the summer I grill vidalias.


----------



## plumies (Feb 15, 2008)

It depends on what I'm making.  I like sweet onions, red onions, scallions.  If I could find them easily, I would use Maui onions!


----------



## Katie H (Feb 15, 2008)

It depends on my mood/recipe.  I always have shallots, red onions, yellow onions, green onions/scallions on hand.  When I can get them for a good price, I buy leeks and freeze them whole for soups, quiche, etc.


----------



## JillBurgh (Feb 15, 2008)

Mmmm onions...

I don't discriminate when it comes to onions! I do have a favorite, though: Red. I'm eating one right now on my Cajun Turkey sandwich. Who cares about my breath at work?


----------



## SHAMALICIOUS (Feb 15, 2008)

My favourite is red, followed by spring and then ordinary white onions


----------



## sattie (Feb 15, 2008)

Yellow storage onions is what I tend to buy, but it really depends on what I am cooking.

For raw application, I like red or green onions.  For cooking, I like yellow or white.


----------



## pacanis (Feb 15, 2008)

Definitely the sweets; Vidalias, Mayans, the one that has just numbers on it, but looks like the other two. I'm not a big raw onon eater, so these work well on my salads, too.
I buy a bag of the small yellow onions if I am doing a roast so I can leave them whole.


----------



## BreezyCooking (Feb 15, 2008)

I agree that it depends on what I'm making.  I try to keep several varieties of onion (along with shallots) in my pantry at all times.

Regular yellow onions are used most.  Sweet onions like Vidalias are used when onions predominate in a recipe, since husband isn't a strong onion fan.  I also enjoy them raw on tacos, enchiladas, burgers, etc.  Same goes for red onions - great raw on burgers or sauteed into my Kale/Feta/Pasta dish.  Shallots I use all over the place.

So most of the time I have a sack of regular yellow onions, some Vidalias, some reds, shallots, scallions (& tons of garlic) on hand at all times.  Can you tell that I love alliums?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Feb 15, 2008)

When available...Vidalia, Texas 1015, Walla Walla, Oso. The rest of the time plain yellow onions. Sometimes a sweet red. Green onions always!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Feb 15, 2008)

We use all varieties, just depends on what the recipe calls for or what taste you are going for in the onion. Some of our favorites are Vidalia, red, and green onions.


----------



## Caine (Feb 15, 2008)

Yes, I have an onion preference. I prefer not to eat them, because they give my BIG TIME agida!


----------



## JohnL (Feb 15, 2008)

Guess I'm on the band wagon with a lot of the others.
Love Vidalia's when we can get them, also use a lot of reds and scallions for color and contrast. But when in Maui.....mmmmm.......


----------



## JoAnn L. (Feb 15, 2008)

Only the yellow for me. I don't care for the taste or the smell of the white ones.


----------



## babetoo (Feb 15, 2008)

*onions*



plumies said:


> It depends on what I'm making. I like sweet onions, red onions, scallions. If I could find them easily, I would use Maui onions!


 

my list exactly.

babe


----------



## Jeff G. (Feb 15, 2008)

Depends on what you are doing with it.  For basic seasoning, good old yellow onion is hard to beat.  Sweets are nice but not always strong enough.  For salads.. green onion or red onion.. 

cucumbers and onions, on a hamburger etc. a sweet onion. 

On ham and beans, yellow onion, raw..


----------



## Robo410 (Feb 16, 2008)

I go for the sweets first for general cooking.  Specific recipes that call for red or something else will get them.


----------



## middie (Feb 16, 2008)

Sweet onions for me please


----------



## DrThunder88 (Feb 16, 2008)

Same here on the sweet onion fancy!  I dislike the stronger onions and have sine I was a kid.  Leeks are my favorite allium for cooking in their own right while garlic works its way into many of my dishes.


----------

